# Wacom tablet vs. Midi contoller



## PhilBurton (May 28, 2016)

Assuming that you can get only one of these two devices, which is preferred for Lightroom?  why?

What additional considerations are there for Photoshop?

Assuming that you had one of these devices and a "normal" mouse, would you still need additional devices?  (Is this shading off into a Victoria blog post?)


----------



## johnbeardy (May 28, 2016)

Painting-type activity is where the Wacom is best, and in Lr that means only the local adjustment brush. In Photoshop, there are many more painting activities, not just painting on masks, and some respond to the stylus angle too. I've no desire to have a midi for Lightroom, but I can't think of any uses for a midi in Photoshop. I suppose one could map it to certain panels, but life's too short, isn't it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2016)

Early impressions are I'm liking some of the software options (i.e. PFixer) but I'm not loving the midi controllers.  Still love my Shuttle, although the Motibodo/PFixer keyboard shortcuts could potentially win me over.  

If I had to choose, I'd pick the Wacom, but only because I use it for practically everything in lieu of a mouse, so that wouldn't follow for everyone.  For Photoshop/brush work, Wacom wins every time.  

There is a series of blog posts coming on the various "gadgets" but it's taking a lot of time to test and prepare, so it's not coming together as quickly as I'd hoped.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 29, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Early impressions are I'm liking some of the software options (i.e. PFixer) but I'm not loving the midi controllers.  Still love my Shuttle, although the Motibodo/PFixer keyboard shortcuts could potentially win me over.
> 
> If I had to choose, I'd pick the Wacom, but only because I use it for practically everything in lieu of a mouse, so that wouldn't follow for everyone.  For Photoshop/brush work, Wacom wins every time.
> 
> There is a series of blog posts coming on the various "gadgets" but it's taking a lot of time to test and prepare, so it's not coming together as quickly as I'd hoped.


After trying for a long time to figure all this out myself without potentially wasting hundreds of dollars, I've decided to await your blog posts.


----------

